# 76 Islander 34 Good blue water boat?



## sailorsam69 (Sep 27, 2013)

We just bought a 76 Islander 34. She is in good shape and was owned by a boatyard mgr. for 22 yrs. he sailed her down to Ca. from Wa. 4 yrs. ago and he's been upgrading and rigging her for off-shore work since. All deck hardware is very heavy duty. All eletrical have been replaced. shae hasn't been out of the water in 4 yrs. and I plan to pull her and do a complete bottom job and replace any below the water line parts as needed over the winter. the boat has TONS of spares and to be installed equipemnt i.e Wind and solar stuff, tools, hardware etc. So what do the "old salts" think? if you have experience with the 34 please "chime in".


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

According to this, only 14 built. ISLANDER 34 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

The full keel islanders are a very well built vessel do you have any pictures to post of her? I own an islander Bahama 24 same build just smaller and mine has made the Hawaii run twice that I know of


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I used to own a 1977 Islander 32, Mark II, and while it was a completely different design (fin keel, spade rudder), it was a very well built boat (in fact the people I sold it to are still sailing it and I see it all of the time). I sometimes wish I had kept it.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thesnort said:


> According to this, only 14 built. ISLANDER 34 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


I just sold this boat 2 years ago to a new member on here

however this is not the same boat...these are 1960s islander 34 not 70s

this is my old 34


is yours like this and the diagram shown from sailboat data?

having said that they did start remaking them after the original run, if you have one of those you atre even more rare!

here is an example:

http://www.boatsforsale-ads.com/ads/1976_34_foot_islander_sloop_29675.php

either way these are awesome boats

they do have one design flaw and that is the rudder is a bit undersized for the keel design...the keel is a very shallow cutaway full keel...

it wont like very spirited downind sailing in heavy weather as its easy to overpower

other than that

WELL BUILT, STRONG, AND NICE LINES...STUBBY MAST EASY TO SAIL AND NICE TO LOOK AT


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Christian is correct. There is now way that boat is 1974. That's when I was designing for Islander and the full keel models were long gone by then.


----------

